# the "we lost count" anual herf-n-nog



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

The annual Herf of Herfs...the Kickoff the New Year Herf...the Herf n Nog is coming up fast on Saturday, January 26th, at Allegheny Smokeworks.

Mark your calendars, bring some food, whip up a nog and get your herf on with the great folks at Allegheny Smokeworks and all your friends. With some luck, we'll have some factory goodies and we're planning to do Blowin' Smoke from there as well.

Herfage commences around lunch time and continues until around dinner time at which time there might be time to spend more time herfing elsewhere.

We are hopeful that Dr. Marc's Traveling Scotch and Proctology Variety Show can be booked for a matinee performance (always a crowd pleaser), as well as a new round of everybody's favorite game, "What's in My Beard" hosted by our old buddy, Vince.

Don't miss it, folks! The annual Herf n Nog at Allegheny Smokeworks on Saturday, January 26th!

I'll see you there!!

I better see some pittsuburgh apes there :ssp


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

I do not live in Pittsburgh, but I have listened to the Blowin' Smoke podcast for a long time and I love it! No BS or "hints of 7 year old Madagascar vanilla" here. :r Are you affiliated with the Burgh Herfers or the crew that puts out this podcast at all? 

Note: I am not a part of this podcast at all, but as an avid listener I would suggest that anybody that enjoys cigars or motorcycles (several of the podcasters are avid riders) give this a listen. :tu


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

OtterAKL4987 said:


> I do not live in Pittsburgh, but I have listened to the Blowin' Smoke podcast for a long time and I love it! No BS or "hints of 7 year old Madagascar vanilla" here. :r Are you affiliated with the Burgh Herfers or the crew that puts out this podcast at all?
> 
> Note: I am not a part of this podcast at all, but as an avid listener I would suggest that anybody that enjoys cigars or motorcycles (several of the podcasters are avid riders) give this a listen. :tu


Have you heard a guy by the name of kevin on there? that's me.


----------



## OtterAKL4987 (Jun 4, 2007)

[OT] Loki said:


> Have you heard a guy by the name of kevin on there? that's me.


Sure, of course. That's great man. It's hard to find something enjoyable to listen to about cigars and this podcast does the trick for me. My kind of reviews, just "yeah, it's good" or "it tastes like crap." Not influenced by advertisers or anything else. A great "virtual herf" when I am smoking and listening.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

OtterAKL4987 said:


> Sure, of course. That's great man. It's hard to find something enjoyable to listen to about cigars and this podcast does the trick for me. My kind of reviews, just "yeah, it's good" or "it tastes like crap." Not influenced by advertisers or anything else. A great "virtual herf" when I am smoking and listening.


I'll make sure I tell Rob that you enjoy the show on saturday when I see him. He and his wife are great.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

I might be there, itd be a great way to spend a day assuming I can get there and don't have anything I have to do.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Nutiket_32 said:


> I might be there, itd be a great way to spend a day assuming I can get there and don't have anything I have to do.


ASW is really easy to get to via the PA turnpike. If you want to make a weekend out of it, I know of many places we could get a herf on


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

I will be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

iwill not be there.....

have fun guys


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

[OT] Loki said:


> The annual Herf of Herfs...the Kickoff the New Year Herf...the Herf n Nog is coming up fast on Saturday, January 26th, at Allegheny Smokeworks.
> 
> Mark your calendars, bring some food, whip up a nog and get your herf on with the great folks at Allegheny Smokeworks and all your friends. With some luck, we'll have some factory goodies and we're planning to do Blowin' Smoke from there as well.
> 
> ...


I don't pod cast.... Any way to pull it of the net and listen?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Volt said:


> I don't pod cast.... Any way to pull it of the net and listen?


http://www.burghherfers.com/podcast.html just DL and listen. we may have the one saturday live streamed


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

[OT] Loki said:


> Have you heard a guy by the name of kevin on there? that's me.


I heard that name last time I listened to the pod cast... Nice to know you are around here Kevin 
Scott


----------

